# Husqvarna 235 2009 won't start!



## GhillieShooter (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys,
I recently purchased a 2009 husqvarna 235 x-torq and it ran well when i bought it. Since then it ran once by mistake without oil in the gas. The engine was turn off like after 2 min at throttle speed. 2 weeks later i realized the engine ran on clear gas and it would not start anymore. Someone told me that the saw would not start because the was not enough compressions. So i change the pistons rings to make sure. Even if the old one was nearly as new . No damage appear inside the engine block. Now Running in well mixed gasoline it would still not start. Try 2 new spark plugs and they all seems to have a good spark, air filter is clean too.

If you have any idea about what's wrong about my saw let me know! Ask question! 

I need your help guys!


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Dec 3, 2008)

When you pulled the spark plugs, were they wet or dry?
If it is wet, you still have bad compression. It might be blowing air out through the carburetor. That is also an indication, that the compression is also bad.
Also, did you put in a new base gasket, between the cylinder, and the crank case, or did you put silicone around the gasket?
If you put silicone around the base gasket, the gas/oi9l mix would have dissolved it, and the chain saw will never run. 
I tried using silicone, and I couldn't get it to start. I put in a new base gasket, and it runs great now.
How was the intake boot? If there was a hole in it, that could also hinder the chain saw to run.
Did you get the intake boot clamp tightened properly? It too could be loose, and cause troubles.
Is the carburetor, and the intake boot seated properly together, could cause a leak there as well.
Just a few ideas, that might help you, find the problem. Hope this helps a bit. Bruce.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Have you checked the compression with a compression tester?


----------

